# 75 gal/10" Rhombeus



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

nice :nod:


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i like the first pic. he gives accent to the little goldfish!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Wow! Good work. I really like the decor, seems like you put a lot of effort into it. I see you used the bamboo but what else did you use?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Wow! Good work. I really like the decor, seems like you put a lot of effort into it. I see you used the bamboo but what else did you use?


 Thanks..

I used all fake plants, a piece of $45 driftwood, 3 large, black stones, and some slate. The slate and the stones really match and enhance the color of my rhom. I'll get some more pics of the tank w/ the light and no flash so you can see. When he's in there he looks like another stone. If you look in the 3rd pic, the background is a curtain from my window. Then in the first pic, you can see the black garbage bags I stretched across the back. I really like the Garbage bag look. The gravel is black w/ a sprinkling of a teal colored gravel. I like the combos of color in this tank.

-traumatic-


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sweeet.
I love rhoms.






















That's a nice one
pete


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Now that's an awesome fish - he looks spotless









Keep them pics coming, Traumatic


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

kickass!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

very nice! love the eyes


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sweet Rhom


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

DaMMM NICE!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Very nice!!! Someday Ill have a rhom and live up to the name RhomZilla.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow that's one clean lookin rhom. great job on decor as well.

Joe


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

nice.
trauma, what dimensions does your tank have


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks again, all

vlahos- dims are 48" x 20" x 18"


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

SWEET!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

sweet as rhom hopefully mine will look that good when hes all grown up..


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking Rhom man...congrats...







!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

another couple pics (no flash):


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

OH!! don't let my forget his tankmate:


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

MAGNIFIQUE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

That is one awesome looking rhom!!! I really likethe grael and such too! Did you just use a blanket or something for the background?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks again!! all you guys rock.

The pics with the green background is the curtain from the window behind the tank. I recently changed the background to a couple layers of black garbage bags.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Real nice


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn T...very nice rhom..


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

very nice rhom


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

SWEET RHOM...i especially like the first pic when hes cruisin wiht the goldfish....that goldfish just has no clue haha


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

man he looks sweet


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

awesome rhom!!!


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

He's a cute lil' guy :rasp:


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

dam this is an old post.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Very nice setup and awsome rhom but I am not too crazy about the two toned gravel.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

yea this is old, lol thanks though. I have new setups w/ this tank and fish in my sig.


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

wow, i envy u bro. congrats on such a beautiful fish. u had him since he was a baby?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

360 said:


> wow, i envy u bro. congrats on such a beautiful fish. u had him since he was a baby?


 Thanks man. noo, I have had him about 9 or 10 months.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

VERY NICE LIKE THE SETUP. HOW LONG THOSE CONVICTS LAST? I HAVENT HAD ONE LAST MORE THAN A DAY.


----------

